# Logitech G27 Motor(ren) kaputt?



## dyynex (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe PC Games Gemeinde,

habe mein G27 schon seid einem Jahr in fast täglichem Gebrauch doch seid gestern mag es nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich meine tägliche Runde Forza spielen wollte und das Lenkrad eingesteckt hatte passierte nichts... Gar nichts

Ich bin es gewohnt das ich mit einer Kalibration begrüßt werde doch heute......... 

Das habe ich schon unternommen:

Logitech Profiler gelöscht
G27 aus Geräte und Druckern gelöscht und wieder angesteckt aber nichts passierte
Anderes Netzteil verwendet (Das von meiner Soundbar)
Die Let an der Schaltung leuchet beim anstecken einmal Grün auf und geht aus.

Google habe ich auch schon angeschmissen, aber ohne Erfolg
Und bevor ich das G27 aufreiße und wild rumbastle, frage ich die Profis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal das die Motoren welche für die Kalibration gedacht sind einfach defekt sind was meint Ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LG LEON


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2018)

Das einfachste wäre, wenn du das Teil mal an einem anderen PC oder Laptop anschließt und es dort testest ^^


----------



## dyynex (15. Mai 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das einfachste wäre, wenn du das Teil mal an einem anderen PC oder Laptop anschließt und es dort testest ^^



Hallo,

Dies habe ich bereits auch schon versucht aber ohne Erfolg

LG


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2018)

dyynex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dies habe ich bereits auch schon versucht aber ohne Erfolg
> 
> LG



Dann sieht es nach einem Defekt aus. Kann ganz simpel nur ein kleiner Kabelbruch sein, kann aber auch richtig was hin sein...


----------

